# MF 35 Serial Number



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Massey Ferguson 35. My serial number is SGM248986, which is on the body of the tractor. And serial number 743712 on the engine. I know it is a Z134 engine. What can someone tell me about my tractor? I thought it was a 1961, but i read somewhere that they didn't put those gas engines in until after 1961? having issues with it running. Trying to get all the facts before I proceed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brad! Looks like you may have already been there, but if not..... Tractordata.com might shed some light on that for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

According to yesterdays tractor, it's a 1964 if I am reading correctly.
Hello Brad, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the other members will weigh in.
Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you so much. Not sure how to add to the showcase. Lets me search it but it doesnt show me a link to add content.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Try this link. https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/add


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

It states, i do not have permission to do it.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Brad! Looks like you may have already been there, but if not..... Tractordata.com might shed some light on that for you.


Thanks Hoodoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Brad, you may have to do an update. I just worked with another guy and he had to update his iPhone. If you have another browser available you can try that one.


----------

